# Roo's Bungalow - Surrey - Sept 2014



## brickworx (Sep 15, 2014)

Tucked away atop a leafy, Surrey hillside sits this little place.....Its a wreck really due to the metal thieves gutting it for all they can but I spent an enjoyable afternoon here taking pics, having lunch, sitting in the sun and admiring the view.....thanks to Stufish for the tip on this one by the way.

Not an amazing amount going on in the way of left behinds....well, not much at all really....but I managed to uncover a few scraps that would indicate a couple lived lived here with a boy and a girl. I would imagine they spent many happy times there as it was obviously once a lovely family home with an amazing view amongst huge grounds when compared to the house size.

Don't get me wrong here, I know its not on par with the 'norfolkesque' abandoned homes I marvel at on here most days but hey, its Surrey and I can only guess that due to the property market here, anything and everything is snapped up and redeveloped real quick. That fact alone makes it a bit special as its been empty 10 years, a rarity for these parts.

Anyways, onto the pics - full slideshow available here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157646933975230/show/



Roo'sGaff by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



Hallway by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



Bzzzz.. by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



DrawnOut by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



HiHighFi by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



ManAdmiresView by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



ThatView by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



Bedrooms by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



BeauAndArrow by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



KangasKid by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Thanks for looking

Brickworx


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 15, 2014)

something new mate, an surrey is very bare, unless you attempt some loud alarmed places an angry secca 
Still a nice place an the bow shot is really good, nice place for a picnik, good stuff matey!


----------



## krela (Sep 15, 2014)

Like that last shot.


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Sep 15, 2014)

Love the bow shot! Don't look like a bad little explore


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice find and always good to see new local stuff pop up.


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 15, 2014)

Well done finding this, a house like this in Surrey will be worth a few bob.


----------



## brickworx (Sep 15, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Well done finding this, a house like this in Surrey will be worth a few bob.



Cheers but like I mentioned, its down to Stufish for the find...dunno how he came across it, proper nice location and like you say, def worth a few quid.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 15, 2014)

What a find!your right the grounds are amazing and undeveloped for the area!Great collection and thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 16, 2014)

stunning photography, what a find too!  
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stu8fish (Sep 16, 2014)

Neat report on a cool place. Found this by overflying in my helicopter :skeptical: Its a bit noisy so I returned later on foot to investigate. 
The large Police Dog training area signs failed to deter me but walking the final 50 meters up to what from the outside looked a perfectly habitable house is somewhat nerve racking. 
The tiny greenhouse has moved so others have visited.

House. by stu8fish, on Flickr
Great photos as usual Mr Brickworx.


----------



## brickworx (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks Stufish..

Straight up?! Helicopter spot?? Cool!....yep, saw the police dog signs and actually heard a lot of distant barking but no run ins with the canines in blue.

When I went, there was actually a coffee pot sitting where the tank is in your shot so def been visited aside from us mate.


----------



## stu8fish (Sep 16, 2014)

This one?

Getting dark. by stu8fish, on Flickr


----------



## brickworx (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah, that's the one!


----------



## stu8fish (Sep 17, 2014)

Just re read my post, seems I miss spelt helicopter, it should be spelt google earth.


----------



## brickworx (Sep 17, 2014)

Doh, and there's me thinking you a pilot or summat....


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Sep 18, 2014)

Amazing post - looks like a lovely little place to visit! Especially like the shot of the HiFi


----------

